# Nice plants at BA's Hamilton



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't normally post on plants but we were at Big Al's Hamilton today and we noticed a couple of nice looking plants (and healthy looking...not the usual for that store). Got home and saw that they are both on sale starting Saturday...

pogostemon helferi for $8.99 and HC for 5.99


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Gonna get one of them before 1pm today, not sure which one though =o


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

pogostemon helferi (Downoi) all the way! That was on my to buy list before I had to shut down my planted tank. Another foreground plant I was interested in was Utricularia graminifolia.

Miss my planted tank days...


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Postogemon Helferi is one of my favourites too. Not too demanding and is a truly beautiful plant. It grows somewhat slow for me but looks fresh and green and doesn't need constant trimming like a lot of fast growing stem plants.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

waj8 said:


> Postogemon Helferi is one of my favourites too. Not too demanding and is a truly beautiful plant. It grows somewhat slow for me but looks fresh and green and doesn't need constant trimming like a lot of fast growing stem plants.


Got posto, HC and an albino long fin pleco ;3


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Angelic said:


> Got posto, HC and an albino long fin pleco ;3


lol, you're terrible. You were supposed to only choose ONE! Then you come back with both PLUS a pleco. hahaha

hope they grow out well...we need some pics


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> lol, you're terrible. You were supposed to only choose ONE! Then you come back with both PLUS a pleco. hahaha
> 
> hope they grow out well...we need some pics


I'm glad you caught that .__. I'm actually AWFUL when it comes to buying things for fish or any other pets..hundreds of dollars bad D=

I actually applied for BAs today  Said they wanna hire three more people. Then I can atleast get a discount which will either save me or convince me to buy more XD

I'll show you some pics soon enough  but right now my tank is turned upside down. just wanted to grab some while they were still on sale


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Angelic said:


> I'm glad you caught that .__. I'm actually AWFUL when it comes to buying things for fish or any other pets..hundreds of dollars bad D=
> 
> I actually applied for BAs today  Said they wanna hire three more people. Then I can atleast get a discount which will either save me or convince me to buy more XD
> 
> I'll show you some pics soon enough  but right now my tank is turned upside down. just wanted to grab some while they were still on sale


Who are you fooling? You'll be spending all the money you make and some! lol

But hopefully you could help out fellow gtaa'ers with the new found discount  ...actually, I take it back. That would be bad news for me...I'll end up spending my paycheques there. j/k

Assuming you get the job of course! Good luck with that!


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Who are you fooling? You'll be spending all the money you make and some! lol
> 
> But hopefully you could help out fellow gtaa'ers with the new found discount  ...actually, I take it back. That would be bad news for me...I'll end up spending my paycheques there. j/k
> 
> Assuming you get the job of course! Good luck with that!


I talked to the assitant manager and he gave me a mini quiz and he knows for a fact i know enough and he wants me to get the job its just convincing the other manager ;P Well if I start working there i'll tell you when I work  Then you'll guys know when new stuff comes in and get it before everyone else >;P

Who am i kidding. I spend all my money on tank stuff now, i'll still spend it all except i'll be able to get nicer equipment since i'll get a discount  I hope I get the job though ;o Then i'll be surrounded by pets all day


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Glad you got the plants! And good luck on getting the job...maybe you can nudge them into keeping things a little tidier


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Glad you got the plants! And good luck on getting the job...maybe you can nudge them into keeping things a little tidier


Lol you mean the tank or everything X3 To be fair to them it's hard to take car of 100+ tanks perfectly lol  i'll try if I get the job and thanks


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Fair? What's not fair about it?

They have a staff of dozens and it's still a mess of dead fish and non operational tanks. I worked at a store in Burlington with 100+ tanks and a small bit of persistence kept it the cleanest store in town. With a staff of 2. 

But I know James at BA Hamilton could really use some good employees who aren't going to stare at the ceiling clapping their hands about while there are dead fish to pull, algae to be cleaned and gravel to be vaccumed. Addmitedly it has been a bit better experience the last couple visits than in years past.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Too bad they never called me when I have experience and knowledge.. They admitted that the majority of employees dont know anything =/

The service is OK. The people I know there are nice but everyone else is..satisfactory at best.


----------

